# question regarding motor speed in Aquaclear filters



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Ok so i'm wondering, between my ac min and my ac 50, both the motors have the same numbers on them... are they the same motors just with different impellers? the ac 50 obviously has a larger fan size than the mini, but the motors seem exactly the same? is this correct???


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

http://www.springerlink.com/content/n1lt64h453317635/
http://www.springerlink.com/content/r006520304x6188k/
tried reading that, but didn't help.

All of my AC have the same rating of motor, but different impeller configs. So for now, I'll assume the same power is used, but impeller size and # of blades is what affects flow.

http://www.lawrencepumps.com/newsletter/news_v04_i3_Mar07.html


> any change to impeller diameter will also result in a change in flowrate,


It would make sense from a business standpoint to make a single complex part(motor) and multiple simple variations(blades).


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

All the AC except 110/500 use the same impeller assembly/housing so they are interchangeable. Yes, they are the exact same motors.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

good to know, lol... my ac mini has an ac 50 impeller ATM and has amazing flow ...i have another ac mini beside it and it's obvious

I do however like my ac50 with my ac mini impeller in my nano reef  great refuge...


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Even with the same motor, different GPH means different power consumption. The more water you move means the more power is required to do it.

For smaller filters usually used for smaller tanks, lower GPH is desired otherwise there could be excessive water movement. Small fishes don't like that water drop zone of HOB filters. Is there a way to lessen that effect?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

saw somewhere someone made a deflector that did it...out of a pop bottle maybe? or attach a big filter sponge to the output lip?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

there's a lot of ways of lowering the output on a HOB filter, you can add pop bottle bits like riceburner said, or the sponge. Another way, I believe Dekstr used was having a sheet of acrylic on top of the tank, with holes, even flow through the entire tank... can't remember which forum he posted that on ...may have been plantedtank


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

keeping your tank filled up to the output of the hob filter is prolly the easiest way that way the water just flow into the tank rather then dropping into it. it will also elimate noise... but then again you might want to add an airstone in for air. wich will make noise anyway ,.


----------

